# Hot sauce beer bong



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a tiny little video, but it's pretty funny.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8VXSmoJVWCM

TT


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Pissed myself when he was like "MY EYES!!! HOT SAUCE!!!!!"


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the way the guy holding the bong smashes him in the face with it, as he's trying to dump what's left in the bong on him.

TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i've literally been watching these two prank each other all day long today... youtube is such an epic waste of time...


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I love the way the guy holding the bong smashes him in the face with it, as he's trying to dump what's left in the bong on him.
> 
> TT


BLOL! Fully agree.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i've literally been watching these two prank each other all day long today... youtube is such an epic waste of time...


Thats my friends cousin! lol the dildo on the forehead one is the best


----------

